# Extending Butt of Rifle



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have my Dad's old 30-06 rifle I use for hunting and wanted to get it modififed to fit my frame. My dad was smaller than me height wise 5'7" and I am 6' 2". I was going to take the gun to a gunsmith to have the butt of the rifle extended so I would not get hit by the scope when I fired the rifle.

Has anyone attmepted this sort of modiification to their rifles?

I would have to cut the end of the butt and then using a doweling joig drill into the existing butt and then glue on an extension and then carve it down. It would be easier to have it carved into its final shape I guess before attaching it but I wanted to get some feedback from the forum.

I would appreciated any feedback or help.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay Dan, I guess if it were me I would get it close to final fit before installing and then come up with the final shaping after installing it to the original stock. That sounds like one of those projects that is fun. You back yet?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

No I get back tomorrow Wednesday night.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

You may want to stop by a gun shop/repair shop they make a butt pad that will do the trick..I'm sure ,you see them all the time on shot guns the norm  they are screwed in place ...


========



TRN_Diesel said:


> I have my Dad's old 30-06 rifle I use for hunting and wanted to get it modififed to fit my frame. My dad was smaller than me height wise 5'7" and I am 6' 2". I was going to take the gun to a gunsmith to have the butt of the rifle extended so I would not get hit by the scope when I fired the rifle.
> 
> Has anyone attmepted this sort of modiification to their rifles?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Some butt pads are screw-on, some have an elasticated sock. There are a variety that have a base plate with a dovetail into which you can skide a rubber shoulder pad, straight or canted. How about adding some spacers of plastic or aluminium between the butt and the butt pad? Then profiling them with a template bit.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have extended short stocks by cutting a piece of matching material to a close shape, then mounting it with screws and dowels or pins. After it is mounted, I cut a piece of thin shim stock to clamp tightly around the original stock right up against the new piece. Then I use rotary files, rasps and sanding blocks to match it perfectly. The shim stock keeps the tools and sanding block from harming the original stock as the angles are as close as I can make it, I remove the extension piece and the shim stock and put the final touches and finish on the extension. The tough part is matching the stain and finish. If the stock is an oil finish, you can sand them together at the end for a better match. 

B Square makes a fixture for sanding recoil pads to fit that you might look at. It could probably be used for an extension, as well.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Billat908 said:


> I have extended short stocks by cutting a piece of matching material to a close shape, then mounting it with screws and dowels or pins. After it is mounted, I cut a piece of thin shim stock to clamp tightly around the original stock right up against the new piece. Then I use rotary files, rasps and sanding blocks to match it perfectly. The shim stock keeps the tools and sanding block from harming the original stock as the angles are as close as I can make it, I remove the extension piece and the shim stock and put the final touches and finish on the extension. The tough part is matching the stain and finish. If the stock is an oil finish, you can sand them together at the end for a better match.
> 
> B Square makes a fixture for sanding recoil pads to fit that you might look at. It could probably be used for an extension, as well.



Thank you very much. I am not understanding what you mean by adding thin shim stock. I assume it is place to protect the orginal stock from being sanded while you are working on the extension.

What length of screw do you use? Is there a special type of screw you use or one just for wood?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Gun dealers, gun shops, Bass Pro, Cabella's, just to name a few have what you're needing Dan. Something like this is, you need to be "fitted" to the stock.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Gun dealers, gun shops, Bass Pro, Cabella's, just to name a few have what you're needing Dan. Something like this is, you need to be "fitted" to the stock.


When you say "fitted to the stock" I am assuming you mean custom fitted by measuring me when in the firing position?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Yup. You may need only an inch extension to the stock, someone else might need 2-3inches. Each person is different.


----------

